# overhead router jig....anyone made one ?



## lastminute (8 Jan 2017)

..just need to trim a few mm off a short length of 6mm aluminium plate. I did have a milling m/c.. but sadly no more!!

Thanks for any advice

Gerry


----------



## AndyT (8 Jan 2017)

I'd scribe a line and file up to it, but maybe you are set on using a power tool.

One option, if you have an old enough router, is to use an equally old drill stand. Drills used to have a standard 38mm diameter round nose which fitted standardised accessories. Some routers, such as the old Bosch PAF models, have the same diameter end where the body fits into the base, so you can fit a router body into a drill stand and lock it in place. Robert Wearing used this setup and described it in one of his books.

As you can use an ordinary wood router on ali, this might work for you.


----------



## Beau (8 Jan 2017)

Once made a jig so my router could be fixed to the chisel mortiser. If you have one it might be an option?


----------



## MusicMan (8 Jan 2017)

Beau, that's interesting for me, anyway!

Keith


----------



## marcros (8 Jan 2017)

an interesting one at the bottom of this page https://woodgears.ca/sander/thickness.html


----------



## custard (8 Jan 2017)

Surely all you have to do is double stick tape a piece of MDF to the ali plate so that it overhangs the edge you want to trim by a few mill, then the overhanging MDF can be run against the router table fence (the MDF is obviously on the top) and you can just pare away at the Ali by moving the fence back. Or am I missing something?


----------



## AndyT (8 Jan 2017)

Or even clamp a straight edge across the workpiece and run the router along it, hand held. The straight edge should be positioned so you only take a fine cut, obviously.
There have been some discussions before on routing ali, I think.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jan 2017)

43mm collar, Andy. I've a POF 50 that's often in my drill stand.


----------



## lastminute (8 Jan 2017)

..thanks all..will give the drill stand a go.


----------

